# My son is building a...



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

:boat:

My son is building a boat...a jon boat, from plans he found online. After much early scepticism on my part, I admit I had to finally coalesce and go along with the idea. He's been wanting a small jon boat for him and his buddy to jig the pockets on his buddy's grandpa's farm pond, but didn't want to lay out a bunch of cash. 

Well, you know how that went. So far he's into it for about $100 in lumber materials and incidentals and another $100 in fiberglass materials. 

We've butted heads a little on my offering advice, but like the rest of us, he's determined to do it his own way. So I spent yesterday proofing the plans, and best I could tell, it's 'ok' but I saw a few weak spots and made some changes/sketches/recommendations. Last night after a brief motorcycle ride, I walk out to the shop, and here's my 18 y/o amateur woodworker, with his 13 y/o brother, ripping a full sheet of 3/8" plywood on the cabinet saw. My heart stopped, but I was calm enough to not start jumping and shouting until the cut was finished. Gotta admit, it was a pretty good cut. 

So...I'll try to get some pictures up when he gets along with it, if anyone's interested. I'm afraid one of two things is going to happen. One, he'll cut off a finger or loose interest and have wasted this time and money, or two--it'll turn out better than any of my expectations, and will be a huge success. I'm hoping for the latter. 

keep y'all posted
regards,
smitty

(Don't anyone tell BHOFM 'cause I know he's still lurking :shifty:, waiting to be invited back so he can take his toys and go home again...)


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

cool story smitty, i have all girls 3 to be exact, and i always wanted a boy, well after seeing my friends my age that have sons have less toys and tools than i do, now i know why lol 

but i hear your pride and pain all the same lol it makes ya cringe when it's your kid worse than anything ,

i want to build a boat too so post up pics


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

He sounds like a chip off the old block. :innocent:


I don't even bother complaining to my dad about my nearly-18 y.o. son's exploits any more. When I would I always get "that look". You know the one, the one with the raised eye brow and feigned look of shock that says _"Son, have you forgotten what *you* were like at that age?"_.

Then _that _look is followed by "the" look. You know the one, the one that starts as a smirk and then turns into a big cheesy grin spreading across his face that says, "Son, have you forgotten what *you* were like at that age?"

Why is it that even at 50 y.o. my dad still don't have to say a word to tell me exactly what he is thinking. In detail. :laughing:


Can wait to see the boat. I'll wager you'll be borrowing it to go fishing.


----------



## SeeDBee (Oct 27, 2008)

Great story, and yes, I'd like to see pics too. At 18 years old the guy's senses are well tuned and his coordination is right on, so if he listens to Dad about the safety issues he's going to do just fine. Over the years I've had many pieces of wood kicked back into my gut but I've always managed to use the safety devices to prevent losing any fingers even if they were in my way at the time.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

SeeDBee said:


> if he listens to Dad


and therein lies the crux of the matter....


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds awesome to me. I've got a 17 year old who couldn't make an open faced turd sandwich if he took a poop in a bread factory.

Post pics!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In my teens, I too wanted a boat to go on the local small river. Not much money, so boat was made out of oil tempered hardboard. Simply cut two boards in rocker shape and secured at front, did not even make a decent joint. Shaped wood for a stem and then cut and screwed panels to this crude frame. Cross pieces of 1" x 1" secured by making gussets from hardboard offcuts.
1/4 decked the front and fitted mast, sails and strengthened transom to take a small Johnson 38 (prewar).

Had many years of fun.
No fibre glass in those days.
johnep


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I got home from work this morning, and my son was showering and dressing, and we hurried out to the shop to inspect the progress. It was sitting atop my 8-foot work table, and it definately fits the requisite shape of a boat. 

Some of the joints leave a little to be desired, but then again so did some of my first attempts. He rectified these with silicon sealant, he used Titebond III exterior grade glue, and is making plans for fiberglassing the flat bottom and approx. 18" up the sides. 

His plans now are to affix just a trolling motor to the outfit, probably at the transom, which is 3/4" plywood. So now he'll have to research how to mount it, size requirements for the rail, etc, and make room for a battery. 

There might be a slow-down in the work for a couple days until his spring break begins, and we had to carry the project outside so I could continue my current project, but it'll get done soon and I'll put some pics up.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool! Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

His progress so far sounds good for a boy that age. But if it doesn't work out, he's getting good experience. 

He can swim, right?:laughing:

Rob


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Smitty this is fantastic, can't wait to see some pics. The want of building a boat is what got me back into woodworking several years ago. Still haven't done it, as I ended up buying one, but the urge to build one still is in my list of want to's.

I think it's great that your son is jumping right into building it. As someone said, A chip off the old block. My Junior High age son told his principal at lunch that he either wanted to be a professional basketball player or a woodworker. That one made me feel pretty good. As good a ball player as he is I think he has a better chance of being a woodworker. :laughing:

John :boat:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay guys, enough of this idle chit chat.............Let's see some photos of the dang boat and the progress that is being made thus far. I'm not a guy who likes words, I like pictures. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

must of sank


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> must of sank


Ha. You're funny you are.

No, it didn't sink. Yes, it has floated and undergone sea trials. (OK, Illinois River trials.) 

I've got pictures on my other computer just imported yesterday from my camera. I will get them posted.

smitty


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally! Sorry for the wait, guys and gals. You know, this really wasn't the feel-good, father-son project that I perceive some of you thinking it was. To put it bluntly, my son doesn't think things through well enough, and several times during the project he found himself caught by his own haste and lack of planning. However, I do have to say that with a little prodding, he stuck to it and recovered nicely. Although some of my tools were 'used' beyond repair (read: ruined during fiberglassing), and my back patio will never be the same, the boat floats, he's having fun with his buddy who helped, and its a source of pride for him. So I'm glad we went through it. 

regards,
smitty


----------

